# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Несколько архивов rar на Windows 10

## 1smokecat

У меня есть несколько архивов rar, при распаковке которых выдается ошибка "CRC ошибка" и указан битый файл, что можно сделать для решения проблемы? ОС стоит Windows 10

----------


## victorseverov

Для начала посмотри размер файлов, если они все различаются, то у тебя в любом случае не получится распаковать, так как одна из частей по любому недоскачана, различаться по размеру может только последний файл. Если это не так, то попробуй прогу эту http://www.oemailrecovery.com/ru/rar_recovery.html
Еще в архивах чаще всего присутствует так называемая "Информация для восстановления" она может помочь тебе. В таком случае поочередно нужно открыть каждую часть архива, и сделать его восстановление путем нажатия сочетания кнопок "ALT+R" или выбрав меню Операции -> Восстановить архив(ы).
А вообще по хорошему мне бы файлик посмотреть твой, можешь выложить сюда?

----------


## shatovv1991

попробуйте на софт форум обратиться

----------


## Xsenon

Источником проблемы может быть: от оперативки до кривого софта...

----------

